
Want a Happier Life? 75-Year Harvard Study Says Focus on This 1 Thing - ConnorDrake
https://medium.com/the-mission/want-a-happier-more-fulfilling-life-75-year-harvard-study-says-focus-on-this-1-thing-714e22c99ffc
======
bbctol
Spoiler alert: it's relationships, which you probably already knew, followed
by a long ad for this guy's self-help material.

